# Lake Erie Shore Hunting



## stosh (Aug 4, 2004)

My son and I are thinking about coming up to the Ottawa Cty area and doing some rabbit hunting.( The old brown lab ain't no beagle, but he loves to pretend.) I used to live there some decades ago and there were quite a few public places where you could throw a few deeks out and set up on shore for ducks and geese. Are those all gone now to marinas and condo's or is it still possible? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have a boat there are plenty of places off the refuges. If not, mallard club or metzgers marsh are your best bets. Mallard club is an easy walk in (so it's usually packed) and metzgers is better for a boat but you can walk in at the first boat launch. There is a small dike that goes out a good ways. It gets pressured but it's big enough to find your own spot.


----------

